# Douglas Lilburn ??



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I've just run across this composer's name, with the opinion that any fans of Sibelius would enjoy 
his work. (and that would be me! ) 
Are there any fans of Lilburn here?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lilburn has a thread in the guestbooks, here.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Duplicated above


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately not that much is readily available on CD.

The best start to explore his works is his set of three symphonies (Naxos or Continuum). Do not expect a Sibelius clone - there is a "Nordic" feel to some of his works, but he has very much his own voice.

There are a number of his works available in YouTube for sampling as well (try the symphonies and the overtures).


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Lilburn has a thread in the guestbooks, here.


Thanks! I did search his name before I posted, but nothing came up (?)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TC's search function is pathetic. General search engines do better. I typed "talk classical Lilburn" into Bing, and his Composer's Guestbook entry was the first result.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In addition to the 3 symphonies and the major tone poems, there are a few other items that can be streamed from Spotify.

And yes, while his music definitely has a Sibelian feel to it, Ralph Vaughan Williams was one of his teachers!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There are spots in Lilburn that sound like Sibelius and some that sound like Copland. But neither most of the time


----------

